# Moving to Canada (hopefully)



## SugasGirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi!

Im a 25 yrs old american girl that wants to move to canada. I alredy got my passport. Im actually going on vacations to visit my bf. We want to live together in toronto. We are talking on getting married but I dont wanna rush into getting married just so we can live together in Canada. I need help to figure out what to do so i can actually stay in Canada and been able to work.


----------

